# Undo RAID 1



## ssssantossss (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, I have a problem with an array of hard disks in one of my servers. I already have a RAID 1 array, it is totally functional, but the problem is that I donÂ´t have enough space in disk. I need to undo the Raid 1 and make a new Raid 0 array.

I am not an expert in this subject. I remember that I made the Raid 1 with an application that comes embeded with the Dell Power Edge 1950 server, because I made the array before the installation of FreeBSD.

Is there any safe way to undo de Raid 1 and make a Raid 0 with the same disk but without losing the data with FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2009)

No other way then to back everything up, break the mirror, setup raid 0 and restore your backup.


----------

